# Commercial Hunting



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

I hope that everyone who visits this site has taken the appropriate and necessary time to fill out the hunting questionnaire on the North Dakota Game and Fish Department webpage. If you have not found the time or the urge, please take a look at the following two links and think about the consequences of your inaction/silence. If you don't think commercial hunting is responsible for destroying North Dakota hunting as you know it, then don't pay attention to this post.

www.goosehunts.net
www.duckhunts.net


----------

